# Crepe Myrtle Burl



## SabertoothBunny (May 17, 2022)

First time I have even seen a real burl on a crepe myrtle bush. The size is impressive considering the plant species.

Not a crepe myrtle on my property nor one I would cut. Not enough to get a lot of any kind blank, just really cool.


----------



## mark james (May 17, 2022)

SabertoothBunny said:


> First time I have even seen a real burl on a crepe myrtle bush. The size is impressive considering the plant species.
> 
> Not a crepe myrtle on my property nor one I would cut. Not enough to get a lot of any kind blank, just really cool.


Oops, forgot the picture


----------



## SabertoothBunny (May 18, 2022)

mark james said:


> Oops, forgot the picture



I added a picture buuuuut looks like phone didnt load it. Suck.


----------



## SabertoothBunny (May 18, 2022)

Let’s see if the photo loads this time….


----------



## Monty (May 18, 2022)

Veeerrry interesting. Would like to see what the inside grain looks like.


----------



## PatrickR (May 18, 2022)

I am not familiar with the tree but have some Pynima burl that comes from the Asian crepe mertle.


----------



## low_48 (May 19, 2022)

Looks more like a canker to me, it's caused by a fungus.  https://arborscape.com/tree-growths-treatment/


----------

